# net.eth0 nie wstaje po emerge -uDN world

## garwol

zapodalem sobie dzisiaj "emerge --sync" i potem "emerge -uDN world", zauwazylem ze miedzy innymi aktualizowal sie pakiet dhcpdc czy jakos tak, z wersji 2.coś.tam do 3.coś.tam, po restarcie kompa przy ladowaniu systemu wyskoczyl jakis dziwny blad ktorego nie mam jak tu umiescic, w kazdym razie bylo cos ze "eth.0 cannot start", jakies "ignoring transactions" jakies cyferki, i "its not ours".

internet mam z kablowki, modem motoroli podlaczany pod karte sieciowa, 

plik /etc/conf.d/net

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

iface_eth0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth0=""

```

internet dzialal zawsze na kazdej dystrybucji bez zadnej konfiguracji

i jeszcze:

```
gentoo garwol # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

 * Service net.eth0 starting

 You are using a deprecated configuration syntax for eth0

 You are advised to read /etc/conf.d/net.example and upgrade it accordingly

Error, eth0: timed out                                                    [ !! ]

 * ERROR:  net.eth0 failed to start

```

blad "deprecated configuration" mam w gentoo od kad pamietam i nigdy to w niczym nie przeszkadzalo, moze to wlasnie w tym problem, ze nowsze dhcp nie dziala ze starym configiem? tylko co mam tam w takim razie wpisac? bo z pliku /etc/conf.d/net.example niewiele potrafie wywnioskowac  :Sad: 

edit: zapomnialem dodac ze mam system na ~x86

----------

## mbar

mam to samo od dziś, "timed out", ale konfigurację mam dobrą. u mnie też nie działa dhcpcd 3.0.0

zresztą bug już wisi, https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=156515 u siebie jako serwer dhcp używam dnsmasq, ale to nie powinno mieć znaczenia (błąd jest w dhcpcd)

----------

## cielak

no to chyba chwilowo downgrade pakietu... dopóki nie naprawią błędu

----------

## Zwierzak

Ja od pewnego czasu używam dhclient do pobierania adresu, bo dhcpcd pomimo, że najnowszy jakoś dziwnie się krzaczy.

----------

## gnu_feliks

Mialem podobny problem po upgrade tylko mialem blocked coldpluga i musialem przejsc na udev i caly system mi padl nie mialem nic w ifconfig -a przy laczeniu przez /etc/init.d/net.eth0 mialem ten sam blad co wy i pomoglo: etc-update  :Wink:  moze wam tez pomoze.

----------

## waltharius

U mnie etc-update nie ma nic do dodania. Pomógł downgrade dhcpcd.

----------

## garwol

w portage jest juz dhcpcd-3.0.1 ktory juz dziala  :Smile: 

----------

